# What do u need in a grooming kit?



## geode101 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey what do you put in a grooming kit. What brand is it also? :lol:


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

I wouldn't buy all one grooming kit, because they're kind of cheaply made and sold for a high price. Instead, I'd pick out the brushes and put them in a tote or toolbox or something.
Here's what you need in general:
Soft brush
Stiff brush
Rubber curry
Metal curry (never use it on your horse, though, it's for cleaning brushes)
Hoof brush (the stiff kind that's on a handle - usually with a pick on the other side)
Hoof pick
Mane comb
bigger tail comb
Old rags (or a sham-wow... <<<what I use... LOL!
Sponge
Hoof oil brush
Braiding stuff (if you use it)
Bathing brush
(can't live without) the rubber mit!! I use it religously - works like a charm for a quick brushing!
... and whatever else you think you need!


----------



## bethrosyrose (Oct 30, 2011)

As well as all the stuff on the list above, I recommend a sweat scraper, I use mine all the time! And I usually keep a packet of baby wipes handy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Not all of the kits are cheaply made and overpriced, Oster makes kits although I bought my Oster products separately as I wanted some and not other brushes, and their hoof pick is a piece of junk in my opinion. 

Oster® 7-Piece Equine Care Series™ Blue Kit < Grooming Kits < Horse Supplies|Dover Saddlery.

I also added these products to it. 

Oster® Soft Finishing Brush < Body Brushes < Horse Grooming Supplies|Dover Saddlery.

Oster® Face Finishing Brush < Face Brushes < Horse Grooming Supplies|Dover Saddlery.

Oster® Face Curry Comb < Face Brushes < Horse Grooming Supplies|Dover Saddlery.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't like the oster 'hairbrush' the balls on the end pull too much hair out.

x


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

While every rider/horse combination may prefer different objects in their grooming kits, the basics needed for every grooming kit are:
Rubber curry comb
Hard brush (rough bristles)
Soft brush (soft bristles)
Mane & Tail brush (You can even use a human hair brush for this)
Hoof pick

In addition, I also keep these in my kit:
Fly spray
Sweat scraper
Sponges
Hoof oil
Shampoo & Conditioner
Ointment
Comb

Oster is known for being a really good brand for already-made grooming kits. I prefer, however, to buy individual brushes & such and combine them to make a grooming kit.

Good luck!


----------



## loopygolucky (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG I'm a horse pamperer myself so i'm always adding things to my grooming kit. I recently had to buy a bigger deluxe grooming bag from dover to keep all my things in. I recommend the bag! 

I have:
Dandy Brush
Rubber Curry
Soft Brush
I had a body brush (like softer than the dandy brush) but i gave it to my dog but will clean it for my new horsey! XD
Hoof Pick w brush
Mane & Tail (Brand not use XD) Hoof Moisturizer I love it because you can put it all over the hoof!
Mane & Tail comb (I use my old hair comb! XD)
Quic Braid
Braiding Bands 
Cowboy Magic Rosewater Shampoo (Makes the horse shiny and soft!  )
Sponge (Mine is like a car washing sponge with a rougher side but i never use that side)
Sweat Scarper
Fly Spray (Pyranha works best!)
Massagey thingy! XD 
Things To Add to my kit:
atleast 2 smaller sponges
Hoof Oil
Anti-Fungal Shampoo
Conditioner
De-tangle Spray


and anything that your horse needs! Like horses that do heavy work (high jumper, showing often, pony club!) should have a massaging shampoo /limient for their 
muscles! Or MTG for tail growth! Friend swears by it!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have this kit in purple, it is a bit over priced but the brushes are high quality Great Grip 8Pc Grooming Package - Horse.com I also have a metal mane pulling comb, mtg, mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, and probably some other stuff that I can't think of right now lol


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought a small box grooming box and filled it with:
a hard brush
a soft body brush
a hoof pick
a plastic curry
a plastic shedding tool in the shape of a flower that is amazing!
And finally a rubber silicone curry for massaging 

I don't have combs because the barn has some and I don't really brush my school horses manes as they are always short and tidy.
What I like about buying a grooming box and buying the stuff separately, is that I can buy the brushes and tools I like, at the quality/price/color I want.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I got this for my birthday this year: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Great Grips Eight Piece Grooming Kit

A couple of the brushes are exactly the same as ones by Oster (particularly the mane and tail brush and the curry), just cheaper and more color options. 

I got a different hoof pick though, just a cheap one. The one that kit comes with has a pointed tip that my mare does not appreciate on her feet, so I got one with a flathead end.


----------

